# Arte de la noise is to Japanese what Jazz is to afro-americans, viva la noise !!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello I'm the spirit of friendly but odd Luigi Russolo , author of noise manifesto , and I find that Asian and Japanese, b,I'm saying this whit honor since, being called an Asian upset some Japanese because they're not technically Asian since not living on the continent, it's their human right ,and I salute the modern Chinese classical composer ge gan-ru For its achievement call the fall of Bagdad, say what you want this is avant-garde Chinese, that there noise bands in China like Torturing Nurse some recording drone I like , I use to correspond whit them, I had contact in Japan noise scene through letters
.
Back in the days..

I still were their t-shirt and find it cool noise avant-garde music concrete stuff, and harsh noise to a level of art school, well-orchestrated noise, is not pure noise, and theory of chaos and so on, what about it, noise music is to Asian and Japanese what jazz is to afro-American folks, it should have been hail bigger noise never became hip.

I would says that Japanoise a term i coined ,is more authentic in rendering this sort of ''musical noise'' paradoxical, but way cool.

so I would like to say shishe to all chineses composer of avant-garde the bold the daring, also Xu Shuya dark and brooding confrontational stuff on Naxos.

Classical music in this parenthesis in non classical section

There is truly awesome noise-rock? noise-metal noise-band in Japan and China there is emerging talent back over there china is big chance is are Chinese as a bigger Noise Scene than we know, noise ain't against Chinese interest, noise is a creative art media, China knows and acknowledge this I'm pretty sure , so I mean hello Asian and Japanese on T.C do I have an evil or a good doppelganger inJpan or China, I look kinda Japanese, in an odd way, like a Don of Yakuza in the land of Rising suns, and China is very old ,and mystical land.

100000 light year folks, for you. :tiphat:
I would love to plug my music in Asia China(hong kong) or Taiwan or Singapore, Japan on the radio that plays noise bands, they must be in Japan, what about noise scene in South Korea does it exist?

So take care kind folks of Asia and Japan, bless you all


----------

